# Wood Pigeon - what age to let free?



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Hi My wood pigeon has been hand reared for 2 and half weeks now he was approx 5 or 6 days old when I got hi,. I have fed him on porridge and readybrek by a syringe on the advice of a racing pigeon fancier. He is thriving and learning to fly a little. I am struggling a bit to get him to eat seed and have been feeding him half porridge and half soaked seeds of a mixture of wheat and two other things locally called 'thirds' from a local bird feed supplier.

We have had him in the garden and he pecks the ground but not the seed yet. Will try and keep encouraging him.

Any advice would be gratefully received. I will be back online tomo as just moved house.

Best regards Sue Lawson


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It would be ideal if you could find a sanctuary where he could mix with - and learn from- other woodies before release. Otherwise, you would have to ensure that he was a very strong and agile flier before release.

Can you let us know where you are? I assume you are in the UK? I will be sending you an invitation to join the UK Pigeon Rescuer'ss social group, there is a list of trusted hospitals and sanctuaries there.

Cynthia


----------

